# [India]Kissing event’ register protest against ‘moral policing



## Nanducob (Oct 26, 2014)

Thiruvananthapuram: A group of Facebook users has decided to conduct a ‘Kissing event’ in Kochi to register protest against the Yuvamorcha attack on a hotel in Kozhikode last day. The programme is scheduled to be held at Marine drive on 2nd November. The day would also be observed as ‘Kissing day’ and would register protest against ‘moral policing’ with kissing. Organizers of the event have also created a Facebook page ‘Kiss of Love’ to promote the programme. Social media has been witnessing heavy protest over the Yuvamorcha attack on ‘Down Town’ hotel alleging prostitution. 
.
Source: ::keralitesnews.com:: - Forgive moralists, a group of Facebook users to conduct â€˜Kissing eventâ€™ in Kochi to register protest against â€˜moral policingâ€™ and â€˜peeping Tomâ€™ culture of TV channels

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2014)

you going there Nandu?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, he will need a partner.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 26, 2014)

ico said:


> you going there Nandu?


My parents wont allow


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2014)

Even Google can't translate what's written on this page: *www.facebook.com/kissoflovekochi?fref=ts 

I will miss all the action.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Even Google can't translate what's written on this page: *www.facebook.com/kissoflovekochi?fref=ts
> 
> I will miss all the action.


Here is the actual report from the channel who released the footage containing private moments of lovers in a restaurant which led to attack by moral police towards restaurant.This led to the kissing protest.Please excuse the language.
[video]*m.youtube.com/watch?v=KaREcBnGQ6U[/video]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2014)

These "moral police" people can go  themselves. Why interfere with other people's business?


----------



## icebags (Oct 27, 2014)

people need to bring partners there or is it open & free to all ?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 27, 2014)

icebags said:


> people need to bring partners there or is it open & free to all ?



Free for all ,I guess.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 27, 2014)

Most of the Indians, don't get the phrase:
"Mind your own business"


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

Nandu is a shy *girl*! so *she *wont go!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2014)

FB Investigations: Moral Police! Is that Real video!?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

*i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww14/Spikeblofeld991/AdmiralAckbarItsATrap.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 27, 2014)

I am ready to be volunteer.


----------



## icebags (Oct 27, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Free for all ,I guess.



good ! now, what are the chances of getting infected to some mouth / saliva transmitted health hazards, by kissing random people in park ?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 28, 2014)

icebags said:


> good ! now, what are the chances of getting infected to some mouth / saliva transmitted health hazards, by kissing random people in park ?


Its not random people.Couples can kiss each other.Others(4everalone s) will get hugs


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a difference between kissing on cheeks(most likely to happen) & french kissing.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 28, 2014)

_~ mod edit ~_

_Don't say I didn't warn._


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

^^ Not cool bro. You need to understand the importance of spoiler and also needs to understand that some people browse this forum in their offices.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Not cool bro. You need to understand the importance of spoiler and also needs to understand that some people browse this forum in their offices.



LOL. If you can't see that image from an office then join a different company


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> These "moral police" people can go  themselves. Why interfere with other people's business?



How will they pass the time otherwise...

- - - Updated - - -

And that pic was so stupid... please remove it [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> LOL. If you can't see that image from an office then join a different company



Come on dude. I can see that image no probs. But there's something which comes under "NSFW" category. I think you will only understand once you start doing a job.
And FFS, it looks as if the man is raping the women. That is not entertaining in any way to say the least.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> LOL. If you can't see that image from an office then join a different company


Easier for you to edit it out than for him to change his job.


----------



## kaz (Oct 28, 2014)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] did that guy get what he was looking for


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 28, 2014)

Plot Twist: And then girl sneeze!!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> These "moral police" people can go  themselves. Why interfere with other people's business?



almost all of them are people with inferiority complex / dejected / PEEDIT people hence they start poking their nose in others business


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2014)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] 
i am not sure whats up with licking the nose, the it looks like some kind of torture is going on.....


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Come on dude. I can see that image no probs. But there's something which comes under "NSFW" category. I think you will only understand once you start doing a job.
> And FFS, it looks as if the man is raping the women. That is not entertaining in any way to say the least.


Once I start doing a job?  Seems you know so much about me dude!


ico said:


> Easier for you to edit it out than for him to change his job.


[Strike]I will remove that photo, but[/Strike] I am baffled, what was the problem with the gif? It is a _joke_! I don't remember from where I got it but I remember it was under funny section!

It is not torture or rape or those animalistic type of thing! Honestly I didn't even think like that before all those comments!

Jeez!

PS : Never mind, thanks to mods for removing the photo.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2014)

^^It's known as fetish. Doesn't fall under funny category.

Do you want to know about feet fetish ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

^ you teaching all the terms and he can ask his friend (google) for the meaning


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 29, 2014)

that removed gif-what else can we expect from the people who does weird things and pixelate important parts


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 29, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> that removed gif-what else can we expect from the people who does weird things and *pixelate important parts*


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^It's known as fetish. Doesn't fall under funny category.
> 
> Do you want to know about feet fetish ?


LOL. However I have heard this word before but never knew the meaning, indeed had to Google about it.

People are sick.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 30, 2014)

They should try same event in some muslim majority area or after 2 decades  in Kerala ... lol


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> They should try same event in some muslim majority area or after 2 decades  in Kerala ... lol



Now that I would like to see.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> They should try same event in some muslim majority area or after 2 decades  in Kerala ... lol


Interesting thought, Mein Führer.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> LOL. However I have heard this word before but never knew the meaning, indeed had to Google about it.
> 
> People are sick.



That's not sick, dude. However it has gone to some extremes.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2014)

Can someone PM me the link pls?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can someone PM me the link pls?



what link ?


----------



## ravi847 (Oct 30, 2014)

yaa me too.... really curious


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> what link ?



I don't know. That which everyone is talking about.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't know. That which everyone is talking about.



Here you go: 
Links - Pastebin.com


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Here you go:
> Links - Pastebin.com



*static.planetminecraft.com/files/resource_media/screenshot/1249/timthumb_4326079.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 31, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> what link ?



"the" pixelated link


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> "the" pixelated link



got it


Spoiler



18 + only


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> got it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol....


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 31, 2014)

Today, In a regional channel debate program the host challenged a couple to kiss each other on live T.V ,they did it and some animals tried to assault them.


Spoiler



*scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10001367_10152479466063494_3736861376005458094_n.jpg?oh=b76172066fa110c60c20a8e9cf729b45&oe=54AA2FE9





Spoiler



*scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1424312_10152479466138494_1838663489040883750_n.jpg?oh=d65ae6f657996a62b10d25dc02e63958&oe=54EE8378


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 1, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Today, In a regional channel debate program the host challenged a couple to kiss each other on live T.V ,they did it and some animals tried to assault them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Which channel? show?

Any news link?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 1, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Which channel? show?
> 
> Any news link?


Dont know the name of the program.Mathrbhoomi channel.no videos yet.Link is in the "kiss of love" fb page.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Today, In a regional channel debate program the host challenged a couple to kiss each other on live T.V ,they did it* and some animals tried to assault them*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Indians don't know the meaning of term "_*Mind your own business*_"


----------



## icebags (Nov 1, 2014)

^ i don't support these on public media, people see, think it's normal human behaviour, then they try to imitate the same on others random or not random. then stuff happen.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2014)

People too idiots now. Let the previous generation die out first then we incorporate culture you want.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 1, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Indians don't know the meaning of term "_*Mind your own business*_"



exactly.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> People too idiots now. Lets the previous generation die out first then we incorporate culture you want.



I cant agree more


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 1, 2014)

It wont die as long as we have these moral policing parties


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 2, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw0LTEq_XlE&feature=youtu.be&t=1m5s

lol


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2014)

^hahaha


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2014)

Kerala Police. 

nsfw


Spoiler



[youtube]IxY8E6bE4OU[/youtube]


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw0LTEq_XlE&feature=youtu.be&t=1m5s
> 
> lol


Why only the guys alone are running around? Gay kissing event?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> Why only the guys alone are running around? Gay kissing event?



dont know ,probably those who came to see the event


----------



## moniker (Nov 2, 2014)

They could've chosen a better way to protest against moral policing. Kissing in public is illegal in India, and you gotta respect the law. Maybe if they hadn't mentioned that they'd kiss in public they wouldn't have faced this police clampdown.

There are better ways to protest than to indulge in illegal activities. But this doesn't condone the behavior of the yuvamorcha goons who attacked the people and vandalized the hotel. They acted like hooligans and should be arrested. Not sure if they have been.

 Yes, the laws against public displays of affection are archaic, but you don't protest against those laws by breaking those laws. That's anarchy.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2014)

ico said:


> Kerala Police.
> 
> nsfw
> 
> ...



WTF I just saw?
And how is it related to the kissing event?


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> WTF I just saw?
> And how is it related to the kissing event?


Great timing, now ban him for going off topic


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> WTF I just saw?
> And how is it related to the kissing event?



it is related to the policing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kissing is not illegal per se in India but police can book you under section 294 which says that “whoever, to the *annoyance of other*… does any obscene act in any public place” shall be punished with imprisonment extending up to three years or with a fine or both so it means if others are not annoyed by your kissing(almost impossible in average indian public place) then it is not applicable.However even if a couple is booked court can still provide relief as it was seen in case of a married couple by delhi High Court:
The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Opinion | Who’s afraid of kissing?


> In his interim order, Justice S. Muralidhar observed, “It is inconceivable how... the expression of love by a young married couple would attract the offence of obscenity and trigger the coercive process of law.”


----------



## snap (Nov 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> it is related to the policing



Wth why is everyone changing their avatars to that of [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 3, 2014)

snap said:


> Wth why is everyone changing their avatars to that of [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]



what where?


----------



## snap (Nov 3, 2014)

◔̯◔

.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] is the hacker


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2014)

Highlights of the event:

Kiss of Love protest - Imgur

Edit: Also learned from /r/india that the Kiss Of Love Facebook page has disappeared, so has the Freethinkers Kerala (the group behind the event) page without warning. Also, the members accounts have been blocked and have to be reactivated via the verification process. Source: *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/2l4tnr/kiss_of_love_facebook_page_which_had_more_than/

Acche din my @$$.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

Few comments say page is back.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 3, 2014)

Kiss of love page is back again along with FT,organised mass reporting 
people bringing cows to the event cos they dont have gf s to kiss 


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10686925_10152871816024672_3025924547379452935_n.jpg?oh=760e682ef28582122d3d221672d48b40&oe=54EEA599&__gda__=1425516640_da5fd1a9c2a18162131c7153ffc185dd


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, really?


----------



## snipershot (Nov 3, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw0LTEq_XlE&feature=youtu.be&t=1m5s
> 
> lol



LMAO!


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wow, really?


some facts

this guy came to protest against the event with his two wifes.(one official and other  )he got beaten up being misjudged as an event supporter 


Spoiler



*s27.postimg.org/xeol7g5n3/63405_857951764245308_5373726106888138432_n.jpg



shivasona people assaulted a group of people who were against the kiss of love event ,apparently they didn't read their placards (don't know how to read?)


Spoiler



*s27.postimg.org/6kohlyqhf/10703654_383310665161173_7643891614667229617_n.jpg



saving sisters <3


Spoiler



*s27.postimg.org/5fufgl40j/10687041_383529571805949_4048978038671131433_n.jpg




'Kiss of Love' leads to tension at University of Hyderabad - The Times of India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

India: You can piss in public, but not kiss in public


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

Lathi charge fail



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SvUZWH9.gif


----------



## snap (Nov 4, 2014)

The guy is like "are you ok mate?"


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> this guy came to protest against the event with his two wifes.(one official and other  )he got beaten up being misjudged as an event supporter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The Indian constitution allows you to have multiple spouses if your existing spouse has no objection. Then why these guys have problem?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2014)

Are these political workers so jobless..Seriously how the hell do they find so much time to protest and threaten people for a non issue.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Indian constitution allows you to have multiple spouses if your existing spouse has no objection. Then why these guys have problem?



which guys have problem?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> which guys have problem?



Those who beat up that guy.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Those who beat up that guy.



they thought he was a kiss of love supporter.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Indian constitution allows you to have multiple spouses if your existing spouse has no objection. Then why these guys have problem?


I am not sure. Could you provide a reference? 

As far as I know polygamy is illegal in India. Muslims though are an exception to this rule.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I am not sure. Could you provide a reference?
> 
> As far as I know polygamy is illegal in India. Muslims though are an exception to this rule.



Just looked it up. Yeah, its legal for muslim's only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just looked it up. Yeah, its legal for muslim's only.



why the discrimination based on religion?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> why the discrimination based on religion?



There are so many things illegal in India, I am not surprised that this is also the case.


----------



## Ironman (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> India: You can piss in public, but not kiss in public



lol:)^Infinity

Can Piss & Cant Kiss

True

Is this Really Happening ?
Let's Conduct a Similar thing in Kolkata
(With Didi's blessing Of-course)

Lets see how many Moral Polices Turn up 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There are so many things illegal in India, I am not surprised that this is also the case.



Really --- Name One .... That cannot be made legal just by one of the following:

Money , Quota , Party / Politics , etc

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> Are these political workers so jobless..Seriously how the hell do they find so much time to protest and threaten people for a non issue.



I Dont think So

there is a Rule Like That ???

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> Are these political workers so jobless..Seriously how the hell do they find so much time to protest and threaten people for a non issue.



Dont you get it ... this is their job.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lathi charge fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this happened in JU , then it would have been a great scene to watch !

- - - Updated - - -

Tourists kissed on photographers request and got arrested
*imgur.com/jTzEaf7

What kind of message/image of india does this Portray to the Outside world ?

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] is the hacker



Is this True ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

Ironman said:


> lol:)^Infinity
> 
> Can Piss & Cant Kiss
> 
> ...



Gardens near Victoria Memorial are a must visit place during evenings


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2014)

[MENTION=132710]Ironman[/MENTION] nah


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Gardens near Victoria Memorial are a must visit place during evenings



If you visit Gardens near Victoria Memorial in the evenings you can see


Spoiler



*SaiyanGoku !!*
*www.criminallawyerinjax.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Jacksonville-Peeping-Tom.jpg


----------



## Ironman (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Gardens near Victoria Memorial are a must visit place during evenings


But is it a good place to hold such a Protest ?

minutes away from police HQ


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 6, 2014)

@ kolkata. 
*in.news.yahoo.com/kolkata-embraces-kiss-love-says-no-moral-policing-145803309.html


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> @ kolkata.
> *in.news.yahoo.com/kolkata-embraces-kiss-love-says-no-moral-policing-145803309.html



+100 Respect for Kolkata.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 6, 2014)

While I don't condone a55h0le moral policing idiots, I don't' support kiss of love supporters either. 

Many of you used the phrase "Mind your own business" and I would like to tell the same to public kissing people as well. While I am in public I have the right to not be in a awkward environment with people kissing around me. They should mind their own business, by doing in private, and not create awkward situations in public. *By doing it in public, they make it public, and hence everybody else's business.*

Kissing is an intimate act that should be kept private and not shown off to rest of the society, which public kissers do, intentionally or otherwise. Their actions seem more like a teenager's stupid acts to aggravate his/her parents, just for the sake of it. 
I guess they don't know much about *discretion*.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 6, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> While I don't condone a55h0le moral policing idiots, I don't' support kiss of love supporters either.
> 
> Many of you used the phrase "Mind your own business" and I would like to tell the same to public kissing people as well. While I am in public I have the right to not be in a awkward environment with people kissing around me. They should mind their own business, by doing in private, and not create awkward situations in public. *By doing it in public, they make it public, and hence everybody else's business.*
> 
> ...


Its not meant to make kissing in public, "legal" or anything like that,nobody will prefer that way.Its a way of protest ,absurd ,but if two people/couples kiss each other, who are them to stop?
And protesting involves breaking laws.


----------



## tkin (Nov 6, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Its not meant to make kissing in public, "legal" or anything like that,nobody will prefer that way.Its a way of protest ,absurd ,but if two people/couples kiss each other, who are them to stop?
> And protesting involves breaking laws.


If people can kiss in the public can the also have $ex? It's intimate, shows love and act of nature, also it's our own business.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kissing is very different from that.Kiss as a form of greeting is very common in some countries for decades now.Now-a-days future monarch of England kisses her wife on a balcony in front of a crowd of thousands & millions of tv viewers & here we are arresting couples for kissing in a park/restaurant.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 7, 2014)

tkin said:


> If people can kiss in the public can the also have $ex? It's intimate, shows love and act of nature, also it's our own business.


In foreign countries lovers kiss each other in public.
So after the kiss,are they having sex in public ? No
Would they be comfortable to have sex in a public place?No
Like I told earlier its just a protest,me too think that its not the right way ,but because of its approach ,it will gain more attention and hopefully Government will do something about moral policing.


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Kissing is very different from that.*Kiss as a form of greeting is very common in some countries for decades now.*Now-a-days future monarch of England kisses her wife on a balcony in front of a crowd of thousands & millions of tv viewers & here we are arresting couples for kissing in a park/restaurant.


Exactly, when was it a custom in India? Are we so desperate that we have to adhere to foreign customs so much? The us people do not do namaskars, do they?

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> In foreign countries lovers kiss each other in public.
> So after the kiss,are they having sex in public ? No
> Would they be comfortable to have sex in a public place?No
> Like I told earlier its just a protest,me too think that its not the right way ,but because of its approach ,it will gain more attention and hopefully Government will do something about moral policing.


I saw what the protesters did in Kolkata, they were not kissing as a greeting, they were literally doing french kissing. A lot of parents felt uncomfortable with that. Protest does not need to go to extremes.

As per foreign countries, try kissing on the streets of Iran, see where that leads you.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2014)

Jeez! Don't people have a life or a proper job? Kissing, no kissing, kissing in public, having sex in public, who cares? There should not be a set rule for all these, anyone can do whatever they want!

I for one don't like that exaggeration of kissing of western cultures, why unnecessarily would two persons exchange their saliva is beyond me. Being said that I hate the namaskar **** culture of ours too, bowing down to someone else's feet, good God! 

This is the problem right here, everyone thinks their culture is the ultimate one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2014)

Kiss - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Vedic texts of ancient India dating ca. 1500 B.C. onwards talk about rubbing noses together.[9] *The epic poem Mahabharata mentions mouth-to-mouth kissing.[10] There is a theory that kissing originated in Ancient India and was spread to Greece by Alexander’s conquering armies.*[9] Against that theory is the clear mention of deep kissing in Aristophanes’ play The Clouds, which was written ca. 420 BC.



So, kissing may be an Indian culture after all


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 7, 2014)

tkin said:


> Exactly, when was it a custom in India? Are we so desperate that we have to adhere to foreign customs so much? The us people do not do namaskars, do they?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


India is not run by religious extremists  male chauvinists.
In Iran,You dont necessarily need to kiss, to get jailed,try watching a volleyball match with ur female friends  !


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

India is a huge culture hodge-podge. We have incorporated so many cultures over the years that it doesn't even matter anymore.

- - - Updated - - -

Fun fact: Do you know that the saree was introduced by Chandragupta Maurya's Greek wife Helen?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Fun fact: Do you know that the saree was introduced by Chandragupta Maurya's Greek wife Helen?


you mean he had a greek wife in the land of kamasutra where people worship gods who have upto 10k wifes?
interesting 

next up is Delhi?
From Kerala to Delhi: Kiss of Love protest moves to capital


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> you mean he had a greek wife in the land of kamasutra where people worship gods who have upto 10k wifes?
> interesting



He had multiple wives. Helen was one of them.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> next up is Delhi?
> From Kerala to Delhi: Kiss of Love protest moves to capital



God forbid. This won't go down well over there.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> God forbid. This won't go down well over there.





> outside the office of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh


world war 3 confirmed


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> world war 3 confirmed


Then half life 3 confirmed


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> world war 3 confirmed



The poor love birds  failed  to do anything today , police already kicked love birds before they can litter 

or would have surely today got best lesson of their lives .. 

any ways iam against both moral policing and the stupid events like this


----------



## theterminator (Nov 9, 2014)

Stupid event , im also against moral policing but i cant think of events like this since my thinking is narrow-minded.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 9, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> The poor love birds  failed  to do anything today , police already kicked love birds before they can litter
> 
> or would have surely today got best lesson of their lives ..
> 
> any ways iam against both moral policing and the stupid events like this



judging by your post, you sound more of a moral policing guy ,no need to cover it up it in the last line 

Kerala: Ten government college students suspended for organising “hug of love” | The Indian Express

no hugging also


----------



## theterminator (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> India is not run by religious extremists  male chauvinists.  !


You will hav to rethink that when you go out in the streets at night.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> judging by your post, you sound more of a moral policing guy ,no need to cover it up it in the last line
> 
> Kerala: Ten government college students suspended for organising “hug of love” | The Indian Express
> 
> no hugging also



So you too want a thrashing .... lol 

these kisser are nothing but some  Jhola-chapp left wingers who don't have anything to do productive in life rather than dharna , hartals and stupid kissing events in short they are burden on nation  ..I doubt even they will be from good reputed families


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 9, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> So you too want a thrashing .... lol
> 
> these kisser are nothing but some  Jhola-chapp left wingers who don't have anything to do productive in life rather than dharna , hartals and stupid kissing events in short they are burden on nation  ..I doubt even they will be from good reputed families



confirmed lol

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> You will hav to rethink that when you go out in the streets at night.



what happens then


----------



## theterminator (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> confirmed lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its d male who rules the streets , women are afraid to go out at night


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> confirmed lol


Than have the  candy ..lol


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 9, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Than have the  candy ..lol



lol..''foot in both camps'' guy suddenly giving free candies


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> lol..''foot in both camps'' guy suddenly giving free candies



if you can't digest than leave it ...lol


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm happy the youth are fighting back. In an India that's thinking of having a global impact, we can't have archaic ways of thinking. The idiocy needs to be stamped out, but will it? Our PM says "Make in India" and then praises Khaps. So who knows what the future holds. 

All I know is that the more well read and well travelled (internationally) the Indian, the more he/she hates the way things are done here...


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 9, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> if you can't digest than leave it ...lol



Lel


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2014)

meanwhile all on a sudden, jadavpur univ students carried out a mass kissing event on road. Kiss of Love: Inspired by Kerala, Kolkata too joins protest; see details - News Oneindia

seems students are doing a lot of things these days except studying 

p.s. i think it was open, everybody kissed everybody.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> I'm happy the youth are fighting back. In an India that's thinking of having a global impact, we can't have archaic ways of thinking. The idiocy needs to be stamped out, but will it? Our PM says "Make in India" and then praises Khaps. So who knows what the future holds.
> 
> All I know is that the more well read and well travelled (internationally) the Indian, the more he/she hates the way things are done here...



Travel is dangerous to prejudice and bigotry.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2014)

@Chennai


> CHENNAI: A lot of hugs, many, many kisses on many, many cheeks and a few barely glimpsed, fleeting, now seen-now gone pecks on the lips - that is how IIT-Madras’ students registered their protest against the disturbing trend of moral policing in the country.
> 
> In what would have been a striking protest had it been held on the crowded beach of the Marina, or the bustling streets of T Nagar perhaps, 70-odd students gathered in front of the Himalaya Mess on their campus, sang songs, made a few speeches and then got up and hugged, kissed and pecked on record their stand on the issue.
> 
> But the ‘Celebrating Love’ event was not a ‘protest’, pointed out organisers. “This is not like the ‘Kiss of Love’ protests. That took place to take a stand against the incident in Kochi. We took this opportunity to express solidarity with the protestors. But, this is about celebrating love,” said Arya Prakash, a member of the Chitabar Independent Student Collective, which organised the event.


It's Just Celebration and Expression of Love, Say IIT-Madras Students - The New Indian Express


----------



## snipershot (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> India: You can piss in public, but not kiss in public



very true


----------

